# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات بمناسبة مولد الإمام علي (عليه السلام)

## أسيرة الأحلام

*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُمْ 

بمناسبة مولد الإمام علي عليه السلام 

حبيت أجيب ليكم مسجات وأتمنى تعجبكم..*

*ومتباركين جميعاً واعااده الله علينا بالخير والسرور ان شاء الله 

::
بوركتي يا كعبة 
فيك علي وليداً
زادكي الله رفعة 
وشرفاً ومزيداً

::

يا طيور الحرم
زفي للنبي 
أحلى تحية
بمولد الكرار 
طشي الورد 
باسم الجعفرية

::

مستحيل تشرق الشمس
وما تضويك مستحيل
يجي مولدالامام 
علي وما أهنيك

::

طيب
عود
بخور
ورود
زهور
صلوات
اهنيك 
بمناسبة
ولادة أمير المؤمنين

::

علي هو الدر
قلبي هواه 
بدمي سأكتب رمز ولاة
مبارك المولد

:: 

حبيت اسلم باليمين 
ابوس خدك والجبين 
اهديك وردة وياسمين
بعد أمير المؤمنين 

:: 

اللهم أسقي قارى
هذة الرسالة كأس
كوثر من صاحب 
هذه الليله حيدر 
:: 
سلامــي لك ياخــوي
تــرى اليــوم مولــد الميمــون
اللــه يعودنــه ويــاك مثــل هليــوم

:: 
لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير 
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير 

:: 

مسرور مسرور
هالكون مسرور
بمولد علي(ع) 
عالمنا شع نور

:: 

أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 

فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا

بولادة علي (عليه السلام)
مبروك عليكم المولد ياشيعه

 تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 

فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا

بولادة علي (عليه السلام)

تسلم يدينك حبيبتي_ اســـــــــوووره_
ع هيك مسجاااات روووعه 
يعطيك الف عااااافيه
ولاحرمنا جديدك 
والف سلام وآلاف التحيه والاكرام الى سيدي ابالحسنين علي عليه السلام 
اجمل التبريكااات بمناسبة مولد الامام علي عليه السلام

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المسجات 

يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية 

ومتباركيـــن حبايبي


تحياتي
حور

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير 
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير*
*.*
*.*
*متباركين بالمولد* 
*ويسلموو ع المسجات الروعه* 
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## الكرزه

*ورود وشموع وتحلى البشاير*
*خل يعرف كل انسان اليوم شو صاير*
*متباركين بمولد امير المؤمنين*

*يسلمو اختي عالمسجات*
*تحياتي*
*الكرزه*

----------


## منحوسة

يسلمو اختي عالمسجات
*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*متباركين بالمولد مقدماً*
*وعساكم من العايدين على مثل هذه الايام ان شاء الله*
*الف شكر لك خيوه ع هالمسجات الحلوه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب*
*موفقين لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*متباركين بالمولد اخواني واخواتي*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالمسجات الرائعه الجميلة التي يعجز الانسان عن وصفها لاحتوائها عن الفرحه التي تعم في قلوب المؤمنين بمولد الامام علي عليه السلام*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## بيسان

متبااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
والله يعوده عليكم بكل خير وسعاده يارب
اسوووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووره ع مسجات التهاني
الله يعطيك العاافيه
وبالتوفيق
اختك. :cool: .بيسان

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

اللهم أسقي قارى
هذة الرسالة كأس
كوثر من صاحب 
هذه الليله حيدر
________________________

متباركين بالمولد ........
يسلمووووووو اسيره ع المسجات

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 
> 
> فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا
> 
> بولادة علي (عليه السلام)
> 
> تسلم يدينك حبيبتي_ اســـــــــوووره_
> ع هيك مسجاااات روووعه 
> يعطيك الف عااااافيه
> ...



الله يعافيك
*مشكووووووووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلوووو*
*ومتبااااااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد

 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلموو على المسجات 
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية 
> 
> ومتباركيـــن حبايبي
> 
> 
> تحياتي
> حور



الله يسلمك
*مشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد*
*
 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *لك إنت* 
> 
> *دون الغير* 
> *أرسل لك*
> *همسة مع*
> *أجمل طير* 
> *يقول لك* 
> *عني*
> *كل مولد وإنت بخير*
> ...





الله يسلمك
*مشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد*
*
 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *ورود وشموع وتحلى البشاير*
> 
> *خل يعرف كل انسان اليوم شو صاير*
> *متباركين بمولد امير المؤمنين*
> 
> *يسلمو اختي عالمسجات*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *الكرزه*





الله يسلمك
*مشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد*
*
 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلمو اختي عالمسجات







> *تحياتي*



الله يسلمك
*مشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*
*ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد* 
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة



*الله يسلمك خيوووو
**مشكوووووووووور خيووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *متباركين بالمولد مقدماً*
> 
> *وعساكم من العايدين على مثل هذه الايام ان شاء الله*
> *الف شكر لك خيوه ع هالمسجات الحلوه*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب*
> *موفقين لكل خير*
> 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *دمعه حزن*





*العفووووووو*
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**مشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *متباركين بالمولد اخواني واخواتي*
> 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه عالمسجات الرائعه الجميلة التي يعجز الانسان عن وصفها لاحتوائها عن الفرحه التي تعم في قلوب المؤمنين بمولد الامام علي عليه السلام*
> *يعطيك الله العافيه*
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*





*الله يسلمك خيوووووو
**مشكوووووووووور خيووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> متبااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
> 
> والله يعوده عليكم بكل خير وسعاده يارب
> اسوووووووووووووره
> مشكووووووووره ع مسجات التهاني
> الله يعطيك العاافيه
> وبالتوفيق
> 
> اختك..بيسان





*العفووووووو*
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> اللهم أسقي قارى
> هذة الرسالة كأس
> كوثر من صاحب 
> هذه الليله حيدر
> ________________________
> 
> متباركين بالمولد ........
> يسلمووووووو اسيره ع المسجات



العفووووووو
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## حميد

*متباركين بالمولد*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه المسجات التي تحيي ذكرى ميلاد خير الائمه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## perfume

تسلمي يا أسيرة ماضيها على هيك مسجات

----------


## MOONY

متباركين بالمولد
الله يعطيكِ العافيه
خيتو أسيرة ماضيها تحياتي لكِ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *متباركين بالمولد*
> 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه المسجات التي تحيي ذكرى ميلاد خير الائمه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
> 
> *مع خالص تحياتي*





الله يعافيك
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركين بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حبيت اسلم باليمين 
ابوس خدك والجبين 
اهديك وردة وياسمين
بعد أمير المؤمنين 

مشكووورة اسوورة على المسجات الحلوة
وهذا المسج الج
متباركة بالموولد

----------


## ومضة امل

*تشكري أختي على هالمسجات الحلوه* 
*أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحه والعافيه* 
*وهذي مسجات زياده* 
*زيادة الخير خيرين* 


*بأنوار حيدر أمسيك , وبقدوم مولده أهنيك* *
وأدعو ربي من الكوثر , يسقيني ويسقيك 
*****
أنشـد البلبـل ُ قــولا ً : بدؤه الله أكــبر 
إن بيت الله حقــا ً قد تعــالى وتنـوّر 
وجـميع الخـلق منه قد تزين أو تعــطر 
إذ ْ بـه نورٌ تجلى من قريش ٍ أعني حيدر
*****
علي التبر والذهب المصفى 
وباقي الناس كلهم ُ تراب ُ 
مبروك المولد 
*******
اسم من أعشقه أوله في ناظره , إن فاتني أوله , فإن لي في آخره .
******
*مستحيل تشرق الشمس وما تضويك
مستحيل يجي مولد الأمام وما أهنيك
*****
ولدته في حرم الإله وأمنه 
والبيت فناؤه والمسجدُُُ
نبارك لكم ذكرى ميلاد الأسد الضرغام والإمام الهمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام
*****
علي عطر الدروب
وحبه باقي في القلوب
ومولده عيدنا وعيد كل الشعوب
*****
أهديك 
عطر الورد وألوانه 
وأرسل
جواب أنت عنوانه 
وأهنيك 
بالمولد قبل أوانه
*******
**يا هاتفي زف التحيه
و ألفين ورده هديه
بمولد أمير البريه .
*****
نور عيوني ياكرار ياعلي
نورك خلى الليل نهار ياعلي
إسمك شعشع فوق اللوح ياعلي
ياصهر الهادي المختار ياعلي 
أحبك ياكرار فأنت علي وإسمك من العالي .
*****
الذهب حلو لأن غالي 
والقمر حلو لأن عالي 
و أنت أحلى منهم 
لأنك لعلي (ع) موالي .
*****
ميلادك يانجمة الأفلاك 
ضوى الدنيا بوجودك
وفرحتنا سوى 
ونهتف ياعلي لولاك هذا الفلك مادار .
*****
عماً للذي لم تبصر النور عينه على الكعبه الغراء كيف يطوف فحيدر 
شمس لم تنلها كسوف */*/*/ 
وتصلي على إحدى يديه ملائكٌ وتركع للأخرى قننا وسيوف .
*****
كل الحروف الأبجديه 
أصبحت تحت الثرى 
بس بقت أربعة أحرف 
في سمانه مزهره 
ح ي د ر 
تظل في قلب الموالي 
تشع دنيا وآخره
تهانينا بالمولد .
*****
أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 
فأتى الكون ينشد فرحاً
بولادة علي أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)
مبروك عليكم المولد ياشيعه .
*****
حيدر يا علي
أنت للشيعه أمير 
و بمولدك يا سيدي
نزف تهاني للبشير .
*****
علي عطر الدروب
وحبه باقي في القلوب
ومولده عيدنا وعيد كل الشعوب .*
******
بعشق محمدي
وضياء علوى
أزف إليك أعطر التهاني بولادة الإمام علي (ع) .
*****
اللهم ب(علي)
و بحق (علي)
و بحب (علي)
و قرب (علي)
ثبتنا على
ولاية (علي)
نزف إليكم أجمل
التهاني و التبريكات بعيد الغدير
أسعد الله أيامكم .
*****
أفرحي يا قلوب
وشمي الورود
وإسمعي تغريد الطيور
الليله الغدير ألف مبروك .
*****
حبك غرامي 
وإنت إمامي
فائد زماني
بدر تاني
للدين حامي
إهدي سلامي
إليك ياحيدر
متباركين بالمولد .
*******
**زقزقي يا عصافير..
وتفتحي يا أزاهير.. 
وانشري كل عبير.. 
ولد اليوم الأمير
*******أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 
فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا
بولادة علي امير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)
مبروك عليكم المولد ياشيعه
*****
**عسى درب الهنا دربك
وبهاليوم يمتحى ذنبك
وأبعث تهنئة بهالمولد من قلبي الى قلبك
*******سئلـوا قلبـي أي نزيـل بهِ *** قال حبيبٌ لا يشبههُ أحـد
حُفرت في الشريانِ حروفُ أسمـهِ *** فهو قريبٌ مهما عني ابتعـد
عينٌ .. لامٌ .. ياءٌ ملئت دمي *** ليوزعهـا في أنحاء الجسـد
فإذا ما أعدائي جرحـت يـدي *** سال ولائي فوق دمائي مـدد
*****
**لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها تهنئة
بمولد سيد البشرية
****
**عوام البشر
والشمس والقمر
يزفون التهاني 
للقائم المنتظر
بمولد حيدر الكرار
*****
**لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير 
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير 
*******مستحيل تشرق الشمس وما تضويك
مستحيل يجي مولد الأمام وما أهنيك
*****
**علي كم أميال لدين كلوه وخيبر حصنها المدعوم كلوه. 
آل الزهرا شمس هالكون كلوه تجلت لعلي داحي لبواب
علي جدار الموت كتبنا بدم.حبك عقيده وبغضك كفر وندم
*****
**علي بالنصر الله ايدك .وبالقدره لعندك الله عززك وبيوم الغدير النبي رفع يدك . 
ان بشر الناس بحكم ربك .ملعون الف ملعون من وقف ضدك . 
وكشف عن نيابه ويبي يعضك.عابد الاصنام وشارب الخمر 
ما يدري بباب خيبر وبعمر وبمرحب
*****
**اسمك يا علي بالجود موجود
حامل معو كل الكرم والجود .
الله بكفاله من النبي ولاك
حتى تثبت لدياني وجود
*****
**علي توليت فيك وانت امامي-وإله الكون 
يسمع ندائي ال ولما النبي وصى فيك
كان جزائي سمعت الندا ولبيت الطلب
*****
**نبارك مولد حيدره الكرار أخ الرسول 
زوج البتول وابوالحسنين صاحب الحوض
والغدير الذي حبه نجاه من النار شفيع المحشر
يوم القيامه نسلكم الدعاء والهدايه وحسن الخاتمه من الله
*****
**أبا حسن لو كان حبك مدخلي! 
جهنم كان الفوز عندي جحيمها! 
فكيف يخاف النار من بات موقنا
بأن أمير المؤمنين قسيمها! 
نبارك لكم مولد علي بن بي 
طالب (ع)أسد الله الغالب
والشهاب الثاقب!
*****
**شع على الكون علي حامي الحمية... 
الف مبروك يالشيعة الجعفرية...
أسأل الله رب البرية ...
يجمع قلوبنا كلها 
*****
**علي انت نور الشمس والدني كلوه-
وحسن وحسين من نورالزهراء هلوه
- يا ال البيت انتو العمر كلوه - 
افديكم بعمري وبروحي يا اغلا لحباب 
*****
**علي ولي المؤمنين لديكم ... ومولاكم من بين كل الأعاظم
علي من الغصن الذي منه أحمد ... ومن سائر الأشجار أولاد آدم
*****
**علي حيدر كرار البطل المقدم حلال المشاكل
وصي النبي ومنبع اسراره
نزف اجمل التهاني والتبريكات 
الي صاحب العصر والزمان
بمولد لامام علي بن ابي طالب
*****
**علي عاي علي رب العلى اختارة 
منعرف أسرارة شيعة علي الدرب
العدل تهدينا علي علي يوم الشدد
من كلشدد يحمينا علي علي من
اللذي ثبت قواد ديناعلي علي.
*****
**فهو الشمس اذا ما أشرقت 
وهو ضحاها جل في الوصف 
علواٌ وهوخلق لايضاها...... متباركين
*******صنف الدم A.B.Oوهذا شئ ثابت وأزلي
بس دمنه حير اللي حللوه لان صنف دمنه (علي)
*****
**اسمعي وغردي وزفي وهللي 
وغني وبتسمي وفرحي وبشري 
وعيدي وفتخري وباركي 
بمناسبة ولاية امير المؤمنين 
الامام علي عليه السلام 
*****
**افرحي يا قلوب
وشمي الورود
واسمعي تغريد الطيور
الليله أميري مولود ألف مبروك
*******أرضعتني أمي لبن الولايه 
وسقتني نهج الهدايه 
وربتني على حب أهل الوصايه 
متباركين 
*****
**ان تسل من انا اعشق فعلي اوتقل اين فؤادي
يتجول؟في علي انا اسرح في خيال اتفكر في
علي فمن الكوثر اسقينا هنيآيا علي
*****
**قلبي وقلبك كل احساس
وبحب علي نرفع الراس
وبمولد الكرار اهني اعز الناس
******
*ياعلي من أكتب بحبك قصيده 
كل بحور الشعر تصفى ومنها اللؤلؤ اصيده 
وأنظمةعقد الولاية لكل مؤمن فوق جيده...
لان يابو الحسن حبك خلى دنيانا سعيده.
*******نبارك لكم مولد 
داحي الباب
زوج الأمينة
باب المدينة
أبو السبطين
علي
*******بمولد امير المؤمنين
اهنيكم واطلب من الله يخليكم
ومن كل عدو ينجيكم انتو اومحبينكم 
*****
**أسعدالله أيامكم
بوليد الكعبةأمير
المؤمنين علي بن أبي 
طالب عليه السلام
*****
**اهنيكم بمولد الامام علي (ع)
وبالعطر نزكيم .. وبالبخور نبخركم
*****
**هاج قلبي واشتياقي 
لقباب بالعـــراق
مبروك ذكرى ميلاد أمير المؤمنين (ع)
*****
**تحيرت الأقلام في ليث هاشم
وما أدركت سر الوصي حروف
عجبت لمن ينسى ولادة حيدر
على الكعبة الغراء كيف يطوف ؟!!
متباركين بميلاد أمير المؤمنين
**
**ومتباركين بالمولد*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير 
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير 

مشكوره خيتو على المسجات 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم أسقي قارى
هذة الرسالة كأس
كوثر من صاحب 
هذه الليله حيدر .
كل عام وانتم بخير ..تسلمي حلوووين .

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*متباركين يالشيعه بالمولد*
*تسلمي اختي ع المسجات*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## LOVELORN

أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 

فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا

بولادة علي (عليه السلام)
مبروك عليكم المولد ياشيعه

يسلموا على المسجات . . . .

تشاو

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مسجات رائعة* 

*سلمت يداكي* 

*كل عام وانتم بخير* 

*ايها الموالين* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> تسلمي يا أسيرة ماضيها على هيك مسجات



الله يسلمك*ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> متباركين بالمولد
> الله يعطيكِ العافيه
> خيتو أسيرة ماضيها تحياتي لكِ



*الله يعافيك
والله يبارك في حياتك
ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو


 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> حبيت اسلم باليمين 
> ابوس خدك والجبين 
> اهديك وردة وياسمين
> بعد أمير المؤمنين 
> 
> مشكووورة اسوورة على المسجات الحلوة
> وهذا المسج الج
> متباركة بالموولد



العفووووو
*والله يبارك في حياتك يالغاليه*
*ومشكوووووووره على المسج
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
ومتباااااااااااااااااااااركه بالمولد
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *تشكري أختي على هالمسجات الحلوه* 
> 
> *أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والصحه والعافيه* 
> *وهذي مسجات زياده* 
> *زيادة الخير خيرين* 
> 
> 
> *ومتباركين بالمولد*





العفووووووو
*والله يبارك في حياتك*
*ومشكوووووووره على الزياده
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو
*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> لك إنت 
> دون الغير 
> أرسل لك
> همسة مع
> أجمل طير 
> يقول لك 
> عني
> كل مولد وإنت بخير 
> 
> ...



الله يعافيك
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> اللهم أسقي قارى
> هذة الرسالة كأس
> كوثر من صاحب 
> هذه الليله حيدر .
> كل عام وانتم بخير ..تسلمي حلوووين .



لله يعافيك
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *متباركين يالشيعه بالمولد*
> *تسلمي اختي ع المسجات*
> *يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
> *تحياتي*
> *ضحكوه البطه*



الله يسلمك
*والله يبارك في حياتك
**ومشكووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> أشرقت الدنيا بضياها 
> 
> فأتى الكون ينشد فرحا
> 
> بولادة علي (عليه السلام)
> مبروك عليكم المولد ياشيعه
> 
> يسلموا على المسجات . . . .
> 
> تشاو



الله يسلمك*ومشكوووووووووور خيووو على المرور الحلوووو

*
* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *مسجات رائعة* 
> 
> *سلمت يداكي* 
> 
> *كل عام وانتم بخير* 
> 
> ...





الله يسلمك*ومشكوووووووووور خيووو على المرور الحلوووو

*
* تحياتي*

----------

